# That tsundere dragon from "TTIGRAAS"



## Faexie (Oct 24, 2018)

Aaaaahhh my heart! <3





Also this anime has a weird premise but it's really good (That Time I Got Reincarnated As A Slime)


----------



## CrookedCroc (Oct 25, 2018)

Looks pretty neat, gonna check it out this weekend. 
The premise reminds me of a manga called "So I'm a Spider, So What?" ( Kumo desu ga, nani ka?) in which a girl gets turned into a low level spider and tries to survive in a giant maze-like dungeon


----------



## Faexie (Oct 26, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> Looks pretty neat, gonna check it out this weekend.
> The premise reminds me of a manga called "So I'm a Spider, So What?" ( Kumo desu ga, nani ka?) in which a girl gets turned into a low level spider and tries to survive in a giant maze-like dungeon
> 
> View attachment 45459


Looks nice. I think I'm going to check it out as well!


----------

